# How many mice?



## elliriyanna

I only have 3 but one may be expecting ... The cage I am looking at is

22x12x12 , 1/4" bar spacing  So excited to get my girls this cage next week


----------



## elliriyanna

Any thoughts?


----------



## andypandy29us

do you have a pic ... I generally stay away from cages with bars especially with baby mice as they tend to escape


----------



## elliriyanna

My girls are a bit older and I do not breed

Before it comes out I have a different wheel and will not be using the mesh levels or mesh floor.


----------



## Kayota

Didn't you say one is expecting? The potential for babies falling out, escaping or even getting hurt is still there. I really prefer plastic or glass cages.


----------



## elliriyanna

They are all possibly pregnant as they are rescues BUT they would not give birth in this they would be moved to my 10 gallon ...

For an adult cage how many girls do you think would live in it comfortably?


----------



## Miceandmore64

Personally (my opinoun) 4 or less


----------



## elliriyanna

Ok  I was thinking of getting one more girl after I confirm the others are not pregnant  So she can go from the feeder bin to living it up


----------



## Miceandmore64

I understand


----------



## elliriyanna

Do you think 5 would be pushing it? I have enough houses and such ... I will see how it looks when everyone is moved ... I just like keeping odd numbers plus I want to give as many as I can a good home. But at the same time I do not want them crowded because that would make me no better than the pet store.


----------



## elliriyanna

This is my cage 
I really wanna get some more soon but i really need to know how many ... I have heard 1-3


----------



## Miceandmore64

No thats to many. 4 was pushing it I have 3 mice in a cage thats like 3/4 a metre by almost half a metre lol


----------



## elliriyanna

We will be staying at 3 ... Boyfriend doesn't want anymore pets.


----------



## Laigaie

Miceandmore: Your measurements equate to 30in x 20in, would be a total of 600sqin, or equivalent to a 20 gallon long... which can easily hold 10 show mice or 15 smaller mice (pet types or younguns). While I understand that pet owners use a lot more space, I can promise that 10 mice could handle that kind of floor space just fine. Because there's no scale for this photo, I have no idea what this cage would hold.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Laigale- the cage is usually spare anyway so I just put my old girls in it (selling all retired does that retire from now) I don't even have enough mice to out them all in there


----------



## elliriyanna

Well its looking like we will have babies ... So I am hoping boyfriend will let me keep 3 ... I have a 20 long everyone will be moved to come summer And suitable housing until then  Wish me luck.


----------



## Laigaie

I also use a 20L for my retirees. It's a pretty nice system.

Grats! And good luck!


----------



## Miceandmore64

Yeah once these die I'm not keeping retired mice but its a spare cage anyway so yeah


----------



## Love'demMeeces

I'm so happy to read your answers. I'm upgrading my 5 pet female mice to a 20L tank; from what I'm reading you guys think this is pleanty of room for 5....? They are in a 10 gallon right now which also seems fine; however, I was ripped to shreads by another forum who said my girls needs a 30 gallon tank!!
Any comments?


----------



## Miceandmore64

Laigaie said:


> Miceandmore: Your measurements equate to 30in x 20in, would be a total of 600sqin, or equivalent to a 20 gallon long... which can easily hold 10 show mice or 15 smaller mice (pet types or younguns). While I understand that pet owners use a lot more space, I can promise that 10 mice could handle that kind of floor space just fine. Because there's no scale for this photo, I have no idea what this cage would hold.


I didnt even have 10 mice back then!


----------

